# pes 2012 torschuss



## rheuma (12. Dezember 2011)

die frage taucht in verschiedenen foren immer wieder auf, aber eine richtige antwort scheint niemand zu haben (bzw. niemand zu posten):

die torschüsse landen nur selten dort, wo sie hin sollen!

egal, ob ich vorher eine der schultertasten gedrückt halte, oder ob ich vor oder nach auslösen des schusses die richtung per stick angebe, der schuss wird offenbar (fast) immer vom game gelenkt. mit der passhilfe hat es nix zu tun und im menü hab ich das steuerkreuz auch deaktiviert (mit dem es offenbar zu gehen scheint, aber das hilft mir nicht). hat jemand ne lösung?

greetz,
rheuma


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

Meinst Du jetzt beim normalen Schiessen aus dem Spiel heraus, oder speziell Freistöße? Im normalen Spiel musst Du, wo wie ich empfinde, im Moment des Schusses den Stick in die Richtung drücken, in die der Ball aus Sicht des Spielers hinsoll. Wie gut der dann schiesst, hängt aber trotzdem dann von den Spielerwerten ab. Es ist nicht so einfach, also man muss schon zufrieden sein, wenn von 10 halbwegs harten Schüssen weniger als 5 weit drübergehen  vor allem wenn man die Schusstaste einen Tick zu lange drückt und weniger als 20m vom Tor entfernt steht, geht der fast immer drüber.

Bei Freistößen hab ich allerdings bisher auch den Dreh nicht raus... ich bekomme aber auch nur wenige

Wenn Du interesse hast: hier sind ein paar Tore von mir Goal Compilation Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 by HerbinhoCologne - YouTube "Hammerschüsse" sind eher ab ca 2:10min des Videos.


----------



## rheuma (12. Dezember 2011)

an die freistöße hab ich mich noch gar nicht rangetraut. wenn schon die 'normalen' torschüsse nicht funzen. 

dass die auch mal drüber gehen, find ich nicht so schlimm bzw. hab ich recht gut im griff. nur die richtung stimmt halt super oft nicht. wenn ich während des schusses in eine richtung drücke, landet er total oft in einer anderen richtung. das ist so extrem, dass ich langsam befürchte, es liegt an meinem gamepad: logitech xy (halt das standart-teil). kann es sein, dass es da so ne art bug gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

Geh doch mal in den Trainungsmodus, da kannst du glaub ich auch mal mit wenig oder vlt sogar gar keinem Gegner austesten.


----------



## rheuma (12. Dezember 2011)

hab ich schon gemacht. ohne ergebnis. es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich ein völliger neuling bin, aber ich komme, ehrlich gesagt, von der fifa-reihe. aber das kann es doch nicht sein, oder? schließlich haben das problem offenbar noch ne ganze reihe anderer leute. 

ich spiele derzeit übrigens ausschließlich den legenden-modus, falls das für irgend jemanden von bedeutung ist. aber offenbar ist das bei dem problem wurscht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

PES ist halt idR schon was "simulationslastiger", das geht da nicht ganz so einfach - es ist nicht so, dass Du zB Steuerstick nach rechts unten machst, und dann schiesst der auch immer brav genau nach rechts unten 


Aber tendenziel meine ich, dass es so ist: wenn Du zB von links nach rechts läuft und gerade audf der Tor zurennst und dann schiesst, dann musst Du während der Schussbalken sich aufbaut schon zB nach links unten drücken, damit er EHER von Spielersicht aus links unten hinschiessen soll. Wenn Du wiederum ich sag mal an der rechten Strafraumeckkante stehst und diagonal auf der Tor zuläufst und dann schiesst, dann würde ein Drücken nach links unten aber eher dafür sorgen, dass der Ball quasi parallel am Tor links vorbei Richtung Seitenaus geht, da dann aus Sicht des Schützen "links unten" ja nicht mehr in Richtung des Tores ist. 

Am besten spiel einfach noch weiter, irgendwann hast Du unterbewusst raus, wie man was drücken muss, um einen Schuss auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu schaffen - aber wie gesagt schieest der Spieler selbst dann nicht immer 100% GENAU som wie Du es eingeleitet hast - es ist immer auch eine Mischugn aus Zufall und den Spielerwerten.


----------



## rheuma (14. Dezember 2011)

vielen dank schon mal für deine antworten!
so recht glauben mag ich an die mangelnde spielpraxis allerdings (noch) nicht. so, wie du's beschrieben hast, ist es im prinzip bei fifa ja auch, ist für mich also kein neuland. und mein spieler, mit dem ich im legenden-modus unterwegs bin, hat inzwischen auch ne gesamtwertung von 81 - leider keine großartige veränderung in sachen torschuss.

naja, ich werd's weiter versuchen. wenn noch jemand ne idee hat: immer her damit!

schöne grüße!
rheuma


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Es ist halt IMO nicht wirklich stets 100% sicher beeinflussbar, da spielen die Werte der SPieler auch eine Große, und trotzdem kommt noch der Zufall dazu. Ich hab jetzt schon 5 "Legende"- und 6 Meisterligasaisons hinter mir und trotzdem vor allem bei der Meisterliga noch Spiele, in denen von 24(!) Torschüssen 18 drüber gehen    und dann verlier ich 1:2, weil der PC aus 6 Chancen 2 Tore macht...   Aber dann hab ich auch wieder SPiele, in denen von 6 Schüsse 4 reingehen..


----------



## rheuma (14. Dezember 2011)

beruhigend zu hören.  im prinzip hab ich auch nix dagegen, wenn da öfters was daneben geht. aber die häufigkeit und deutlichkeit nervt halt. ich bleib am ball...


----------



## stanfour (1. Februar 2012)

hab da mal n ähnliches problem...
ich bin noch nicht so geübt in pes, deshalb hab ich bisher auch immer nur auf amateur gespielt. da ich da aber jetzt im spiel mit milan gegen barca schon mal 8 tore schieß, hab ich mich mal an fortgeschritten rangetraut, in der hoffnung, die spiele werden ein wenig spannender. soweit sogut. zu spielen, passen usw. is jetzt kein problem, wenn ich aber mit nem spieler frei auf den keeper zulauf und schieß (ich drück nach links unten, wenn der ball links unten hin soll usw.), dann fäng immer, aber auch wirklich IMMER der keeper den ball ab. bin am verzweifeln. hattet ihr das schon mal?


----------



## rheuma (2. Februar 2012)

so war's bei mir auch: die unteren level sind zu einfach, in den oberen klappts ganz gut - halt bis auf das blöde toreschießen.

bei mir hat es sich ein bisschen verbessert: ich spiele nach wie vor legenden-modus (also aus der ego-shooter-perspektive) und habe bisher beim torschuss zb nicht voll nach links sondern schräg oben nach links gesteuert (bei fifa kein problem). seit ich wirklich vollständig nach links lenke, wenn der ball dahin soll, klappt es besser.
was mir (wg. meiner fifa-vergangenheit) auch nicht ganz klar war: die laufrichtung des spieler direkt vor dem torschuss ist auch entscheidend. ohne bedrängnis schießt der spieler in der regel genau in blickrichtung! klingt total logisch, war mir aber lange nicht klar.

seit ich das beides berücksichtige, läuft es besser.

kick: OFF
rheuma

ps: bin mir nicht sicher, ob's so 'original' ist: wenn du denn ball links unten am keeper vorbei schieben willst, würde ich voll nach links lenken (also nicht nach links unten) und den schussknopf nur kurz drücken.


----------



## Mothman (2. Februar 2012)

Ich kann eurer Probleme garnicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde es gibt kaum was Einfacheres, als bei PES2012 Tore zu machen. 

Es kommt aber SEHR auf den Spieler an (also den Fußballer). Manche sind da wesentlich besser, als andere.


----------



## stanfour (2. Februar 2012)

ok also bei mir klappts jetzt besser. ne gute tormöglichkeit ist, wenn du etwas diagonal im 16er langläufst und dann schiesst. dann hast du mehr platz und der keeper weniger zu halten, weil dann das tor größer erscheint, als wie wenn du normal drauf zuläufst.


----------

